# bob sykes bridge tonight



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

got there about 5:30. The tide was slowing down. My daughter got busy catching bait with a sabiki. we had enough to go for a while. also brought some live shrimp. My son and his friend went up on the bridge. they got into lady fish while I worked the rocks down below. First hook up was a 25 inch speck. lost two others pulling them in.had to leave at seven. good work for a short time. my daughter hooked something large and then her drag failed. Still, a good time. all fish landed were caught on shrimp.camera is not cooperating. will try to upload pics again.


----------

